# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  asbestos removalist in ACT needed.

## nethern

Can you please recommend a good, licensed and reasonable priced asbestos removalist in ACT?

----------


## Bloss

See Welcome | Asbestos Awareness and for list of ACT removalists http://www.actpla.act.gov.au/__data/...s_Assessor.pdf  
ALL must be licensed, as to 'good' and 'reasonably priced' they are value judgments others might be able to help with.

----------

